# cooking yourself....



## J peth (Jun 14, 2010)

[video=youtube;ANR-H5Bf4y0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANR-H5Bf4y0[/video]

haha XD


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 15, 2010)

So THIS is why a lot of people hate anime (I lol'd)


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 15, 2010)

Potato-Seppuku!


----------



## J peth (Jun 15, 2010)

lol XD it was so random i couldn't help posting it...

(btw, this seems to be one of the few topics i'm comfortable in as of right now, so expect a few more from me...)


----------



## Slyck (Jun 16, 2010)

Desu.


----------



## Akro (Jun 16, 2010)

The hell, potatoes are sado masochists? (im tired and cant spell)


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 16, 2010)

I dont suppose pomegranites are related, I'd love to have one of those suckers peel themselves. although plucking out the anime eyeballs would be kinda sick, I'll just paste them on my fridge I guess.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 16, 2010)

This would have been great, in those vegetarian threads we had a while back. 

Vegetables feel too.


----------



## J peth (Jun 17, 2010)

haha it was just so bizarre and hilarious i couldn't miss it...


----------



## Dan. (Jun 17, 2010)

...and this kids is what happens when you don't eat your vegetables.


----------



## J peth (Jun 17, 2010)

lmao XD


----------



## FoxBody (Jun 17, 2010)

What in the hell did I just watch.....


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 17, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> What in the hell did I just watch.....



Let me know when you find out. Thx.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 17, 2010)

I have to go watch Shin Chan now.


----------



## Delta (Jun 18, 2010)

New avatar.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 18, 2010)

If I saw my vegetables doing this, I would be afrade to eat them, cooked or not.

If I saw this as a kid I would be afrade to eat them.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 18, 2010)

Winds said:


> New avatar.


 
I demand this become a meme


----------

